# بنوتة امورة بتدور على عريس !!!!!  عاجل



## tasoni queena (15 يوليو 2010)

*
* 
*فتاة تبلغ من العمر 23 سنة 

جميلة وجذابة وعلى خلق ومحترمة 

بشهادة أقرب الناس لي 

المؤهل التعليمي الثانوية العامة وأعمل ربة منزل 

مثقفة وأحب القراءة ولدي إطلاع لابأس به 

وأرغب بزوج جاد يكون مقبول الوسامة 

وعلى خلق ومحترم ويقدر الحياة الزوجية

لقد حاصرتني الظروف ولم أتمكن من الزواج 

نظرا لأنني خجولة ولا استطيع الظهور أمام الناس 

في المناسبات الاجتماعية والزيارات 

واني والله أخاف نسيان من حولي لي بسبب ذلك ويعلم الله كم أنا راغبة بزواج 

جاد و زوجا مناسبا لي يتفهم ويقدر هذا الشيء 

ولقد صارحت والدي برغبتي هذه وسمح لي بإرسال 

هذه الرسالة لأكثر من شخص ممن يستخدمون البريد الاليكتروني 

وهو مستعد لمقابلة من يجد في نفسه القدرة على الزواج مني 

كما أنه سمح لي بنشر صورتي الشخصية عسى أن يكون 

فيها مدخلا للخير علي 

وهذه هي صورتي أدناه 

.

.

.

.



*​*وهذا رقم الوالد 9999999999 

أتمنى أن يكون لدى المتقدمين إلى الرغبة الجادة في الارتباط

و الا يتصلوا لمجرد العبث وشكرا


​​بجد الرجالة دوووووول معدش عندهم نظر شايفين القمر دة كلو وسايبينو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




اوعو تغيروووو من البنوتة دي ومتردوش خلي عندكم روح رياضية هههههههههه


منقووووول​​*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (15 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا نفسي اتسدت من الزواج خالص منك لله هههههههههههههههههه

*


ههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## hanysabry (15 يوليو 2010)

اكيد العريس المطلوب يكون نفس الامكانيات
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههه
فظيعة العروسة 
ميرسى ياقمر *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يوليو 2010)

*سديتي نفسي اكتر ماهي مسدوده

ربنا يسمحك يابت

وقللها تعنس زي اخواتها احسن​*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (15 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوو اوووووووووى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2010)

*دي عروسة مييييييييييين*
*اه افتكرت عروسة مارسلينو*
*لوووووووووووووووووووووللي*
*مبرووووووووووووووووووك*​


----------



## marcelino (16 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *دي عروسة مييييييييييين*
> *اه افتكرت عروسة مارسلينو*
> *لوووووووووووووووووووووللي*
> *مبرووووووووووووووووووك*​




*هو خبر رهبتنى موصلش هنا ولا ايييييه :heat:
*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (16 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههه 

جميلة اوي


----------



## اكليل الشوك (16 يوليو 2010)

_صدقونى دى شكلها حلو و كمان باين عليها الخجل :t33:

ميرسى ليكى تاسونى و اكيد هيجيلها عريس D:​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *هو خبر رهبتنى موصلش هنا ولا ايييييه :heat:
> *​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*يا راجل ده حتي لسه هتخطفها:t30:*​


----------



## marcelino (16 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *يا راجل ده حتي لسه هتخطفها:t30:*
> 
> [/QUOTE*]
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> +Roka_Jesus+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


----------



## marcelino (16 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> marcelino قال:
> 
> 
> > *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


----------



## sony_33 (16 يوليو 2010)

*عشماوى اولة بيها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> +Roka_Jesus+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## marcelino (16 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> marcelino قال:
> 
> 
> > *ماهو البركة فيك ترجعلها الصلاحية30::t30:*​
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *عشماوى اولة بيها
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا حاسة من جواك بتقول سوني اولي بيها:t30:*​


----------



## sony_33 (16 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا حاسة من جواك بتقول سوني اولي بيها:t30:*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا خسارة انا مرتبط
 وبعدين ترضيلى الموتة دى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا خسارة انا مرتبط
> وبعدين ترضيلى الموتة دى*​


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا جدعان دي مارلين منرو:t30:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يوليو 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا نفسي اتسدت من الزواج خالص منك لله هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



دى سدت نفك دى بص كويس يا ظالم

هههههههههههههههه
​شكرا سامح لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يوليو 2010)

> اكيد العريس المطلوب يكون نفس الامكانيات
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
هى ممكن تتنازل وتاخد واحد اقل منها شوية فى مستويات الجمال

ها يا هانى دى فرصة قولت ايه ؟؟

هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا هانى لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## النور الجديد (17 يوليو 2010)

الله يا توساني على ذوقك الجميل
الف مبروك يا مايكل بجد دي اجمل عروسه
 واحلى من عروسة مارسلينو
عقبال عند بقبت الشباب
يلا يا شباب شدوا الهمه عايزين نفرح بيكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



​


----------



## Rosetta (17 يوليو 2010)

*يا خيتي على الدلع دا كله !! 
الله يعين الشباب 

دي اكييييييييييد مش ملحقة طوابير الشباب 
هاهاهاهاهاها

شكرا تاسوني على عمل الخير دا   ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> الله يا توساني على ذوقك الجميل
> الف مبروك يا مايكل بجد دي اجمل عروسه
> واحلى من عروسة مارسلينو
> عقبال عند بقبت الشباب
> ...




*
اللي اسمه مايكل يرد يا جماعه

دي شرانيه وانا عرفها

انا غيرت اسمي والحمد لله

ومتبرع بيها لاي جمعيه خيريه​*


----------



## النور الجديد (17 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اللي اسمه مايكل يرد يا جماعه*​
> *دي شرانيه وانا عرفها*​
> *انا غيرت اسمي والحمد لله*​
> 
> *ومتبرع بيها لاي جمعيه خيريه*​


 
ايه يا عريس انت بتقول ايه صبح يا عمي الحج
نصيبك يا ابني كيده وزلام ترضى بيه
هههههههههههههههههه
ممنوع تغير الاسم دا قرار من الزعيم
وزاي تتبرع بخطيبتك لجمعية خيرية
الكلام داه مش مسموح بيه نهائيا ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> ايه يا عريس انت بتقول ايه صبح يا عمي الحج
> نصيبك يا ابني كيده وزلام ترضى بيه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ممنوع تغير الاسم دا قرار من الزعيم
> ...




*هي دي ينفع معاها صبح

نصيب مين مستغني عنها 

تشوف نصيبها في اي مكان تاني 

لع مسموح لكل عضو مره 

وانا وديتها مكانها المناسب وربنا يتولاها بقي
​*


----------



## النور الجديد (17 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هي دي ينفع معاها صبح​*
> 
> *نصيب مين مستغني عنها *​
> *تشوف نصيبها في اي مكان تاني *​
> ...


 
معلش يا ابني نصيبك ولازم ترضى فيه
بعدين انت تعلق البينت فيك وتخليها تحبك 
وبعدين بدك تنسحب داه ما بصير حرام عليك يا مايكل
بعدين ما جمعه الله لا بفرقه انسان
وانا مجهز الك احلى واجمل زفة لاحلى عريس 
ويلا بقى رقصني يا جدع
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> معلش يا ابني نصيبك ولازم ترضى فيه
> بعدين انت تعلق البينت فيك وتخليها تحبك
> وبعدين بدك تنسحب داه ما بصير حرام عليك يا مايكل
> بعدين ما جمعه الله لا بفرقه انسان
> ...




*
انتي اتعديتي من المصريين ولا ايه

بلاش احسن لك خليكي زي ما انتي

حب ايه اللي انت جاي تقزل عليه 

وربنا ميردليش بالظلم طبعا

رقصني مين قصدك موتني يا جدع​*


----------



## النور الجديد (17 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتي اتعديتي من المصريين ولا ايه*​
> *بلاش احسن لك خليكي زي ما انتي*​
> *حب ايه اللي انت جاي تقزل عليه *​
> *وربنا ميردليش بالظلم طبعا*​
> ...


 
اها نعم المصرين دول اجدع ناس يا ابني 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالالالا داه مش ظلم
داه اسمع جنون الحب يا راجل 
انا عايزه اررقص لاني عايزه احلى واجمل ترحيب 
للعريس مايكل والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك
لولولوللولولولوللوولوللولولولولوولويييي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ميكي*
*عروستك زي القمررررررررررر*
*حتي احلي من اللي لابسة ابيض هههههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اها نعم المصرين دول اجدع ناس يا ابني
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالالالالالا داه مش ظلم
> داه اسمع جنون الحب يا راجل
> ...



*
اجدع ناس مقولناش حاجه

جنون الحب ايه بس 

هو حد يروح ينتحر ويبقي جنون الحب

واستني عريسك اللقطه مني

رخامه برخامه بقي

​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ميكي*
> *عروستك زي القمررررررررررر*
> *حتي احلي من اللي لابسة ابيض هههههههههههه*​


*

الله يبارك فيكي يا حجه رووكا

عرفك تحبي الشماته ع طول

عقبال لما اجبلك عريسك :t9:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> الله يبارك فيكي يا حجه رووكا
> 
> ...


*لا ياعم انا ولا شمت ولا طلبت منك حاجة:smil16:*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (18 يوليو 2010)

_انا علي فكره انا لاغيت حكايه الجواز :big36::big36:

ربنا يسامحك يا تاسوني 

​_


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يوليو 2010)

*



ههههههههههه
فظيعة العروسة 
ميرسى ياقمر 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههه

اثبتى ان روحك رياضية ومغيرتيش منها ههههههههههه

شكرا مرمر يا قمر لردك الجميل​​​​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يوليو 2010)

*



سديتي نفسي اكتر ماهي مسدوده

ربنا يسمحك يابت

وقللها تعنس زي اخواتها احسن

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههه

الحقد بقى انت مش شايف 

الاعضاء فى المنتدى هيقطعوا بعض عليها

ههههههههههههههه

شكرا مايكل لرد الجميل​*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (1 أغسطس 2010)

قمر قمر و عشقيته يا ناس قمر قمر و انا دوبت خلاص 
                                                      عمرو دياب
إيه العسل دى مش ممكن بس نفسى أعرف هى لابسة إيييييه؟


----------



## 3frkosh (7 أغسطس 2010)

*ومالها الرهبنه يا عم ال اتجوزها ال*


----------



## 3frkosh (7 أغسطس 2010)

*ودا قفشتوه  ازاى دا
مش دا اللى بيشيل العربيات فى الجمرك
انا كنت فاكره عمود مكسور*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أغسطس 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوو اوووووووووى


 
هههههههههه

شكرا منال لردك الجميل​


----------

